# New creatures are stirring at www.MonsterScenes.net...



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

At last - they're here! The new Monster Scenes Authentic Customizing Accessory Kits have arrived! Now, acquaint yourself with the creepy creatures that share Dr. Deadly's dungeon - the all-new Saber Tooth Rabbit, the fetid Feral Cat, and the ghastly Skeleton. Visit the Gruesome Goodies Store at www.MonsterScenes.net and adopt them for your own amusement (and abuse-ment?).

They're in stock and ready for immediate shipment today! Here are a couple of photos to whet your appetite. Enjoy!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 21, 2001)

FANTASTIC!
Bob


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey Dennis,
I've been to the Gruesome Goodies store but don't see the link to order them. Am I just not seeing it? I want to get a few to pass along as holiday gifts.
Thanks!
Pete


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

They're there--try refreshing the site or the GG page.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Excellent!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...................


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Excellent additions. Just ordered the saber tooth rabbit. Thanks for making these available!!!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Very cool. Order placed! Is the cat an original concept or did Aurora have one as well. A Must have either way.


----------



## Jim Craig (May 18, 2010)

...well, they had a body of a cat--with a head of a rabbit--with saber teeth.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

.................


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Very cool...tell me ...
> ...the Articulated Skeleton of which you speak...
> ...will that be a new jointed skeleton...or this skeleton with a set of
> instructions, by Ed Repka, showing you how to convert?...
> ...


The articulated Skeleton is a conversion idea we contracted Ed Repka to do -- and he did a remarkable job. Once you read the Skeleton mini-comic (included with the Skeleton kit), you'll see why we pursued this idea. We'll be posting step-by-step details of how he did it, plus photos, very soon at MonsterScenes.net.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I see some post-Christmas gifts for myself... :woohoo:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Jim Craig said:


> ...well, they had a body of a cat--with a head of a rabbit--with saber teeth.


Aah, I see. I always thought that the Aurora was a _regular_ Saber tooth rabbit. LOL. Looking at the new issue, I see what you mean. 

The Scream Queen would be a great addition too.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jim Craig said:


> ...well, they had a body of a cat--with a head of a rabbit--with saber teeth.


Jim, GREAT JOB on the artwork!

Sooooo, are you saying that you could mix-n-match the two kits to obtain the Aurora look of the saber-toothed rabbit with the body of the cat? That would be cool if you could do that.

I just ordered my 3 kits...should go nicely with the other MS kits!:thumbsup:

Thanks DenComm


----------



## Jim Craig (May 18, 2010)

*


MonsterModelMan said:



Jim, GREAT JOB on the artwork!

Sooooo, are you saying that you could mix-n-match the two kits to obtain the Aurora look of the saber-toothed rabbit with the body of the cat? That would be cool if you could do that.

Click to expand...

*


MonsterModelMan said:


> Thanks...and--*Yes! *The two new Dencomm kits are designed to pose and/or exchange heads (without glue)!
> 
> You really need both kits to have _full _advantage of their purpose. I noticed, early on, that the body of the Saber Tooth Rabbit had the body of a cat (the long tail gives it away!). If you look at the GG kit, Saber Tooth Rabbit, you'll see stitches, or staples, around its neck--and that confirmed it! :freak:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Jim Craig said:


> *
> 
> 
> MonsterModelMan said:
> ...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Keep spoiling us, Dennis! We're lovin' it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Got my Feral Cat and Saber-toothed Rabbit today. From the design to the scupt, casting and packaging, these are extremely nice little monsters. Virtually no clean up and looks like very little filling to do. And they look great! An excellent compliment to the Monster Scenes.

In fact, the new releases have spurred me to pick up some of the previous items that I had not gotten. Looking forward to more...


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Just gotten all three of these critters in and you wont be disappointed with them!:thumbsup:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sent my order in yesterday for all three and the Body Bags!!! 
Now got to save up for the Iron Maiden!


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Got mine today. They look great! Can't wait to build these!

Thanks DENCOMM!!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Question about the skeleton (which looks great by the way) - is this an original sculpt, or a cast of the skeleton from The Pain Parlor?

The box art looks terrific!

Okay. I know, I know. All I had to do is click on the link to get the answer to my question. As Emily Latella would say, "Never mind."

Excellent prices on these babies, by the way. Everyone can afford to really deck their halls with these cool accessories.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

New on Monster model Review


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Great review as always Rob! Nice accessories to the kits!


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Not only Great but also a Fun review to the kits too! :hat:
Looking forward to all the up and coming reviews.


----------

